# CC Shopping links and Quidco



## Pat "5mph" (14 Dec 2015)

What happens if one shops from a link on here or on the rest of CC and then gets gently nudged towards Quidco for purchasing?
Does CC still get the referral commission?
PS: wot? No tag for shopping?


----------



## Shaun (15 Dec 2015)

Yes, if you follow a link from CC to Quidco we will get tagged as the referrer and have the potential to earn a commission. 

Although I'm not sure if that is for purchases or just new Quidco member registrations; however I wouldn't expect any CC'er to compromise any deals or discounts they can get for the sake of a commission for CC.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

